# Can Finally Socialize, But Can't Relate With College Students.



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ugh! I can't explain how disappointed I am. Over the past few years of college, I've felt like I've finally found a safe environment with less judgmental, rude people. However, I can't relate with ANYONE. 

I'm 22 and most people at my college value partying, rap music, dressing skanky, and talking with usage of slang words. I, however, dislike all those things and value intelligence and education, politeness, determination, and being opinionated. I like fashion with a mix of classic beauty and novelty, listening to music with lyrics written by educated, clever people and talented musicians, cooking healthy meals with indulgent desserts in moderation.... and various other things, but I guess a "general idea" would be that I like a balanced, healthy lifestyle.

I don't know if I'm just mature for my age or if Los Angeles is just the wrong environment. I can't seem to find anyone that shares any of my interests and values. The general culture here just seems to promote promiscuous sex, binge drinks, flunking classes, and lack of thought. It's really absurd to me.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I can socialize, joke around, and convince most people to stick around and chat, but I don't relate to many of my peers so it's hard to form friendships. I don't hold it against them and I'm not angry, but it's frustrating to keep walking away with nothing more lasting or meaningful than chit-chat or cheering someone up.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Agreed. It's like, you walk away thinking "Wow, I felt no connection what's so ever". As you said, it's frustrating.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Haillzz91 said:


> Ugh! I can't explain how disappointed I am. Over the past few years of college, I've felt like I've finally found a safe environment with less judgmental, rude people. However, I can't relate with ANYONE.
> 
> I'm 22 and most people at my college value partying, rap music, dressing skanky, and talking with usage of slang words. I, however, dislike all those things and value intelligence and education, politeness, determination, and being opinionated. I like fashion with a mix of classic beauty and novelty, listening to music with lyrics written by educated, clever people and talented musicians, cooking healthy meals with indulgent desserts in moderation.... and various other things, but I guess a "general idea" would be that I like a balanced, healthy lifestyle.
> 
> I don't know if I'm just mature for my age or if Los Angeles is just the wrong environment. I can't seem to find anyone that shares any of my interests and values. The general culture here just seems to promote promiscuous sex, binge drinks, flunking classes, and lack of thought. It's really absurd to me.


Me too ... I can make friends easily but after a while I find myself kind of awkward around them cause I really don't like any of the things they like


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

That's why I've always talked to people who are older. I've never really felt social anxiety with people older than me. When I was about that age, and I was around people college-aged I'd freeze up. I just could not talk to them, and I would be a nervous wreck around them. Even now at 27 I can't talk to people in that age group, which isn't a big deal since I prefer older people. However, at work I see people that age and I can't talk to them. So I come off as unfriendly around them. We had students at my work for the summer, and I ignored them for the majority of the summer. I don't think I opened up to them until a bunch of us went out together after work, and my work buddies invited them too.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

That's interesting, I feel very similarly. My anxiety is pretty low nowadays, but I'm "so over" student life. I don't have any close friends at University, and it seems little in common with people. The things they like doing seem pointless, and they talk about such trivial trivial things!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

HopefulDreamer said:


> That's why I've always talked to people who are older. I've never really felt social anxiety with people older than me. When I was about that age, and I was around people college-aged I'd freeze up. I just could not talk to them, and I would be a nervous wreck around them. Even now at 27 I can't talk to people in that age group, which isn't a big deal since I prefer older people. However, at work I see people that age and I can't talk to them. So I come off as unfriendly around them. We had students at my work for the summer, and I ignored them for the majority of the summer. I don't think I opened up to them until a bunch of us went out together after work, and my work buddies invited them too.


Ya, I relate with older people better too. I did a nurse assistant class and my 2 friends I made in the class were 37 and 42 yrs old. They just were a lot easier to talk to because they're open minded, communicate intelligently and I listen to music from the 70s to 90s anyways so we even had similar interests haha I don't understand most 20 year olds though.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol, it's awkward as hell when you meet someone because of a mutual situation (group project, or whatever), you imagine an entire new friendship, and when the situation ends, you realise there wasn't much in common and you just "get dumped".

I think you just don't have to fantasize about things that haven't happened, instead try to get along with people you trully relate with, and expect more from them.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There are a lot of college students around here that sound like you. Maybe you are just focusing on the wrong group of people.....I'm sure everyone isn't like that.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> Agreed. It's like, you walk away thinking "Wow, I felt no connection what's so ever". As you said, it's frustrating.


yeah......but LA is huge, and I'd say just like me, u haven't met near enough people yet thats all.

Just like with me and girls, so far I really only met 1 potential girl since August. I met 2 others that I seemed to bore or they just aren't that interested.

And I've met 2 other girls that have just taken an the smallest "interest" in me because word got around about how messed up I am, and that I also think they are really pretty.

All the rest were just 1 time encounters


----------



## feems99 (Jun 7, 2013)

lol I can totally relate to this, it's like everybody around me lacks depth


----------

